

Tell HN: I've made Quotty.com for quoting articles - snitko

This is my weekend project, which I'd like to share.<p>I've noticed how often links on HN get comments, that summarize the article, so that others don't waste their time. In fact, I always read comments first and look for such short summaries. So, I thought it'd be nice to have a place, where you can store a couple of sentences from the original article which best characterize it and then share a short link to this quote on twitter or elsewhere, instead of a direct link to the long original article.<p>quotty.com
======
pbhjpbhj
Appears to falsely not recognise quotes as coming from the page of origin.
This may be something to do with stripping tags and formatting? It worked
eventually when I chose a short plain section but not when the quote section
had links or em tags or headers or whatever.

What's the point of the site?

Edit: don't get me wrong it looks nice, works reasonably; I just don't get why
I'd use it. Also on a point of use, the "thanks for your voice" - is that a
typo? I'd put it as a flag on the heart itself so that the "please upvote"
flag simply changes to a "thankyou" when you click". Lastly upvotes use an up
arrow, favorites (sic) use a heart, which is it?

~~~
snitko
I think the reason the quote didn't match at first is because some websites
use weird special symbols, which I wasn't able to strip yet. I must admit that
the parser is not all that smart right now. But it definitely should strip all
the tags.

About the "heart" ico - you're probably right, I just thought that "heart"
means "I loved that quote, i.e. I'm upvoting it".

Thanks for the reply.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Make the text on the heart popup "I loved that quote" (or "liked" is probably
better if you want people to vote more).

The page was a simple WP page with no special symbols, UTF-8 encoding.

------
iterationx
I can't easily read fonts that are that big.

------
snitko
clickable: <http://quotty.com>

